# How Much Does 3 3/4" Cut-comb Weigh?



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Place about 20 of them on a scale of any kind, and divide by 20, That would give you an average. 

I would think it could vary widely, depending on how far they drew out the comb. If you want to make some very thick comb honey, use 8 frames in a 10 frame setup. If you want thin comb, place 10 frames in 10 frame equipment.


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

I use these as well. Is is generally between 12 and 15 ounces. 12 ounce would be just the width if the frame. 15 ounce if it is a good bit thicker than the frame.

I also don't cut mine square. I cut from a shallow frame and just cut for width to fit the box. Don't forget to freeze for at least 2 days after harvesting. I cut, box, and then freeze, all within about 15 minutes.


----------



## BugBoy (Mar 16, 2011)

millerwb said:


> I use these as well. Is is generally between 12 and 15 ounces. 12 ounce would be just the width if the frame. 15 ounce if it is a good bit thicker than the frame.


Thanks millerwb, this is very helpful. Michigan Food Law requires the weight of honey on labels so this estimate is very is good to know.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I list mine as 12 oz. They are all at least that weight. Since I have to list a weight, I use that.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

From info ive seen they generally weigh between 12-16oz depending on how thick the comb... (ie 9 frames in a 10 frame box)


----------

